# Help Id this plant



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums...inck/?action=view&current=20120701_143337.jpg


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The plant is a little too small to make any positive identification.

Does it have a rhizome? If it does, I would say it's a Java Fern. Otherwise, perhaps some species of _Cryptocoryne._


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like a Lilaeopsis sp because of the wiry rhizome, brasiliensis most likely candidate but could be novae-zealandae but not mauritania.


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

*plant Id*



h_s said:


> Looks like a Lilaeopsis sp because of the wiry rhizome, brasiliensis most likely candidate but could be novae-zealandae but not mauritania.


thanks for the answer


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

i agree with hs


----------

